# Hallo from Germany



## Schmierfink (Aug 2, 2013)

I am new here, as I was looking for aircraft manuals of various German bombers and stumbled across this forum.
My interest in bombers goes back to my own military service. As I was stationed at
Memmingerberg in Bavaria a airfield built in 1935 first for the KG51. I myself belonged to this unit which was disbanded
30. June 2003:





Mainly had to deal with this aircraft:





Looking forward to pleasant conversations.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2013)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Schmierfink (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you for the welcome!
By the way the second commander of my former Unit
Jabo G 34 is very well known as it was Günther Rall
All fighter buffs will know of that name?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 2, 2013)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 2, 2013)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 2, 2013)

Wilkommen!


----------



## mikewint (Aug 2, 2013)

Herzlich Willkommen auf unserer etwas dysfunktionale Familie Forum. Meine Urgroßeltern kamen aus München


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 2, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 2, 2013)

G'day sport and welcome to the forum from the land down under.


----------



## GregP (Aug 2, 2013)

Qwlcome and tell us some stories about Herr Rall!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 2, 2013)

mikewint said:


> Herzlich Willkommen auf unserer etwas dysfunktionale Familie Forum. Meine Urgroßeltern kamen aus München



..und meine Eltern sind aus südöstlich von München in die nähe von Füßen. Herzliche Wilkommen aus Kanada!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 2, 2013)

Welcome aboard! Yea, I think I heard of Gunther Rall before..........


----------



## Airframes (Aug 2, 2013)

Welcome from England. looking forward to hearing about Herr Rall, and the F-104G.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 3, 2013)

Welcome from another Aussie


----------



## mikewint (Aug 3, 2013)

Crimea, ich wusste nicht, dass über Ihre Familie. Es macht uns Landsleute in gewissem Sinne


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Schmierfink, and thank you for you service sir.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 3, 2013)

Hab ich auch nicht bemerkt Mike.

Note that I'm really stretching my German here and that any more by me may insult the language! I also fixed my previous post in that Fussen is southwest of Munich.


----------



## mikewint (Aug 3, 2013)

Crimea, pretty much the same here. Mother and gmother used to speak German when they did not want me to know what they were talking about, so I learned so I could listen in. Then took it in college and it was one of my army languages. No one here to speak German so it is fading


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 3, 2013)

Me and the wife only speak German at home. Out in town we speak english out of respect to the locals.

Next week, we speak only German for 2 weeks, as we will be back in Germany. Can't wait. I might be a proud American, but the Fatherland always is calling...


----------



## mikewint (Aug 4, 2013)

Chris, you're a lucky man to have someone to speak German with at home. Mom gma used it in public when they wanted to talk about someone or something. I was about 5 -6 when we were on a bus together when a very LARGE lady sat down across from us. The two of them went on and on about how fat she was, looked like a pig, etc. The lady said nothing until her stop when she stood and the the purest high German reamed them both new body openings.
The last time I was in Germany it was still divided into east and west. On my bucket list


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 4, 2013)

mikewint said:


> The last time I was in Germany it was still divided into east and west. On my bucket list



I remember that as well. We actually had family on the other side. I actually was fortunate enough to visit East Germany (what a culture shock, thankgod I did not live there) and East Berlin. I still have old passport with the Soviet, DDR, West German and Checkpoint Charlie stamps in them.


----------



## mikewint (Aug 4, 2013)

I do remember, we crossed through the Brandenburg Gate. Well do I remember the looks of the E. German border guards, just looking for an excuse to shoot. I thought, "they could cut us in half and nothing would happen." except probably a medal. And yes the difference between the two was a shock. A 20th century country returned to the middle ages.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 4, 2013)

I went through Checkpoint Charlie into East Berlin, and back into West Berlin through the Brandenburg Gate.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 4, 2013)

mikewint said:


> Chris, you're a lucky man to have someone to speak German with at home. Mom gma used it in public when they wanted to talk about someone or something. I was about 5 -6 when we were on a bus together when a very LARGE lady sat down across from us. The two of them went on and on about how fat she was, looked like a pig, etc. The lady said nothing until her stop when she stood and the the purest high German reamed them both new body openings.
> The last time I was in Germany it was still divided into east and west. On my bucket list


My grandparents were exactly like that. And when they fought. Which was often....


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 4, 2013)

Welkommen or Gruetze Schmierfink, may you enjoy the site with the other aeronautical lovers here  
Good humour, infomation details await with only the occasional heated debates - generally.


----------

